# GLS Race at Medora ave Raceway Jan 5,2014



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Might as well race every weekend! Race at my house in Portage In. GLS rules skinny tire tjets,fat tire tjets and indy tjets.Race.We will run a 1 min qualifier race in fat and skinny and then go to A & B Mains Indy will be straight up race.fee is $7 gets you racin,pop and pizza.Doors open at 11 am Race at 12:30


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

should be there.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I guess I will make the podium!


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

Race On. Look forward to fast racin and good food. :dude:


----------



## 9finger hobbies (Mar 11, 2008)

I'll be there.


----------



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

Ill be there unless work pops for the weekend. Woohoo race every weekend!


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

I'm in if the roads are open and I'm not sun burned form vacation.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Track is cleaned and fast!:wave:


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

have fun.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Be careful out in the snow Sun Durall we wouldn't fall and hit your head!:freak:


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

honda27 said:


> well hope you guys will race. starting Saturday night 8 to 10 inches of snow and all day sunday lots of snow GL. ILL NOT BE THERE.


Who is ILL?


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

I will not be there.


----------



## SDMedanic (Apr 21, 2011)

Too cold and that area is famous for heavy lake effect snow. Count me out.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

You guys need to toughen up a little,:wave: I went for a ride on my bicycle today!


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

Bon Jour. lol :dude:


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

honda27 said:


> I will not be there not with all that snow. not going to get stuck in portage u will get more then here.


And if you didn't have to work.:freak:


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

ill not be there.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

OK, earler in the week my daughter had her surgery and is doing fine. Now my wife is in the hospital for a couple of days, should be nothing serious. Anyway, I won't be able to come even if it turns to 80 degrees and sunny. See you at the next one!:thumbsup:


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Hope your wife is ok take care Al.


----------



## SDMedanic (Apr 21, 2011)

brownie374 said:


> You guys need to toughen up a little,:wave: I went for a ride on my bicycle today!


Good for you! Just wasn't looking forward to a 70 mile drive through falling temperatures and snow. Used to drive through that part of the world when we lived in Michigan and were trying to see folk in Illinois. Stayed in a few hotel rooms as we couldn't get through due to the snow.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

See You next week Steve.:wave:


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Only calling for 12 inches of snow in good old Portage tomorrow.


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Good luck to all that make it to Rick's, I'll be at work. 

Slow Ed


----------



## 9finger hobbies (Mar 11, 2008)

I'll have to catch you guys at the next one. I'm not going to risk the drive.. Sorry.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Race canceled
:wave:


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

No problem here, have a safe day guys.


----------

